

The Free HIV/AIDS Vaccine - josephwegner
https://pledge.immunityproject.org/the-free-hiv-aids-vaccine

======
deletes
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7108684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7108684)

